# 17' Bass Tracker Build



## hookedontronics (Jan 4, 2013)

Since i am new here i figured i would start a build thread to track my progress. I picked up this 88 bass tracker this past weekend and have started working on it a little in my garage.

Things i want to accomplish:
New deck
New carpet
New seats and pedestals
New switch panel
Add a radio
line-x the center console after repairing/modifying the fiberglass
line-x the storage bins in the rear that are all aluminum
make a couple storage compartments up front
tidy up the wiring

here is what i've got:































last night i also picked up two new batteries from a friend who bought them for his boat but ended up selling it.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey I have a 87 Bass Tracker MV-16, pretty similar too this. Please keep us updated on this, with a lot of pictures. I want to see what you do with this. Looks like you got the show under the road. What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## mattfish11 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I had a garage like that..... :!: 

Good Luck with the mods! Keep us updated!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like you've got a good base to start from. If you need any advice let me know.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Matt,
I read through your build last week and you've done one hell of a job. 

This weekend i started tearing out some deck and some carpet, just waiting for a few carpet samples to get here and then i'll be placing my order for carpet and new seats


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 7, 2013)

hookedontronics said:


> Thanks Matt,
> I read through your build last week and you've done one hell of a job.
> 
> This weekend i started tearing out some deck and some carpet, just waiting for a few carpet samples to get here and then i'll be placing my order for carpet and new seats




https://www.ebayclassifieds.com/user/Bill5500 

You might try Bill for seats. Last I heard he can ship. I dont know what you want for seats, but I wanted OEM quality, and bill had brand new overstock seats for $150 under retail. I think I got the pair for $100. Hes got a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 8, 2013)

Ordered some stuff this morning.

3 of these





1 of these





and 2 of these





Also ordered a roll of 6'x25' 20oz carpet

Got everything shipped for just under $500 too, not too bad i'd say. Ordered it from bassboatseats.com they have excellent reviews

Also ordered (2) livewell led lights, 4 recessed cupholders, and a marine radio cover.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 10, 2013)

my seats and carpet come in today! I'm pumped about that.

Also found direct replacement pull handles for the storage doors
https://www.mcmaster.com/#flush-mount-handles/=kz41zc
Part# 13155A24 @ $1.60 each


----------



## MD746 (Jan 10, 2013)

You have a good foundation to start from in a Tracker, but it would be hard for me to hook that boat up when that 675 sitting next to it is staring me down.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 10, 2013)

let me know how you like the lean to seat when you get it... I've been looking at it, but I'm just not sure if I want to go to vinyl. I've currently got Tempress seats that are camo and cloth - and I love them, but I may just end up getting those re-foamed and covered


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 10, 2013)

MD746 said:


> You have a good foundation to start from in a Tracker, but it would be hard for me to hook that boat up when that 675 sitting next to it is staring me down.



 This is under the car cover next to the 675 ...


----------



## russ010 (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't seen an S2000 in a long time until one day last week... I saw one coming up behind me in another lane the other day doing about 100mph, so I gladly got over in front of him because I saw the cop 1/8 mile ahead and apparently he didn't... I figured his international peace sign to me along with some language I could clearly read in my rear view mirror ( :lol: ) was a little too early to be given. After he saw why I pulled over and he pulled up beside me he apologized

nice tag by the way =D>


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 10, 2013)

Boat parts are in!


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 14, 2013)

Got all the carpet up ysterday, now i just need to get some aircraft stripper and get everything super cleaned up for laying down new carpet. 

Also did some checking on the wiring, and it's a mess. Nothing seems to work from the cockpit if i just went straight off the wiring but when i tested the trolling motor, bilge pump and livewell pump straight from them they all worked fine. So i'll be pulling all the wiring and re-doing that as well, which i pretty much expected to. I also tested my minn kota anchor and it works going up but can't seem to figure out the wiring for it to go down...i posted a question in the elctrical forum so hopefully someone knows the answer, i'm sure it's simple but i didn't want to fry anything.

I know it looks like a mess but it's getting there, i need to shop vac out the middle section and strip the aluminum down and then just start laying carpet.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 14, 2013)

the fun has only begun... the clean up is the worst part to me


----------



## Kochy (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't you love all the S*** that accumulates under the floor of old bass trackers, In mine, I had to pretty much shop vac the whole thing out cause the floor was just rotting into little splinters.. Good luck lol.


----------



## hueydr (Jan 15, 2013)

Why did you remove the vent caps on either side of the transom? Was it for access?


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 15, 2013)

Because the vent tubing is dried up and cracked


----------



## Duckmagnet (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the exact same boat project im working on right now. hopefully yours is more structurally sound than mine. I had some cracks at the ends of the ribs on the bottom. I also had some pitting with holes all the way thru on the transom, so you might wanna check your transom. Mine got pitted due to the transom wood getting wet and being sandwiched between two pieces of aluminum. I'll be following your build closely.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 16, 2013)

Ordered a couple things for the boat today. a couple of docking bumpers, 2 storage hatches that are 8 3/4 X 12 5/8, O/S: 10 3/4 X 15 (i'll put these up front), a floor mounted button for the anchor "down", and a new plug for the trolling motor male and female.

Just need a couple more things now like new decking, new wiring, a new switch panel and some carpet glue and i'll be all set.


----------



## hueydr (Jan 22, 2013)

Unless I missed it you haven't mentioned the motor at all. Does it run and what are your plans for it? Hows the trailer? Any plans for it?


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 24, 2013)

motor is good and so is the trailer. not really any plans for either


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 25, 2013)

ordered a new switch for my deckhand today, also ordered some accessory batteries from cabelas and a charger. i'm gonna use them for my radio and fish finder.


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 25, 2013)

youve gotta mid to late 80's era deckhand, ive got one too but its never been used. wish it had the davit but as long as the boats not bouncing the anchor clears the bow coming up on mine.( mines never been used on the water, i mounted it and played around with it in the garage for a bit then realized i have 2 sons i can use for anchor labor so off it went!! lol!!)


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 28, 2013)

Did a decent amount of work Sunday. Put my buddy to work sanding the rear section while I re-decked the front. Now I just need to re-wire and build some storage in the front deck and I can lay down some carpet. Also got one of my buddies building me a recessed box for the foot pedal, i should have that in this week!


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 29, 2013)

Last night i was able to pull all the wiring and check a few things. it sure is a whole lot simplier when it's all pulled out from the boat. I've decided to delete the trim up/down in the front of the boat, i don't have any need for that, i'm just going to leave it in the throttle and the rear of the boat. The only electrical that will be in the front of the boat will be the nav light, trolling motor wiring (which will have a disconnect plug in one of the front compartments, a 12v socket in one of the front compartments, and an anchor down button mounted on the floor. 

I was also able to hook up a battery and test the starter which works fine, but the trim up/down did not want to work...i could hear the solenoid clicking but nothing...what am i missing?

I also found this plug tucked in the battery/gas tank compartment. It comes straight from the motor, it has a three prong plug, this picture is pretty bad, my phone died when i tried to retake a better one. It came out where there was a battery tray...is it for another battery?


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 29, 2013)

Wiring harness all layed out and ready for solder, heat shrink and loom





Console ready for fiberglass


----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 3, 2013)

Did some fiberglass work on the console today

Before tape





After glass


----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 4, 2013)

A little more glass work on the console and it'll be ready for line-x. i need to glass in my 8 gang switch panel for everything electrical and then smooth the entire thing out and it'll be good to go.


----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my re-wiring done and in heat shrink and loom. Just ordered my carling 8 gang panel. Pretty much have everything purchased, just need to do a little more fiberglass work and get a couple parts over to line-x and i'll be set. Also should have my recessed foot pedal in a day or two. Pretty much ready to start carpeting, i just want to make a couple compartments in the front bow and i'll be all set.


----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 12, 2013)

Little bit of work on the console. Waiting for my switch panel to come in so i can fiberglass it in. It's going on the left side, it's an 8 gang switch panel, 2 row (4 top, 4 bottom) with breakers and carling ledgends. once it gets done it's gettign dropped off at line-x


----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 13, 2013)

I got my switches and panel in last night and after a little cutting and fiberglass this is where it'll end up in my console


----------



## hookedontronics (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been slacking on this lately. Picked up a couple s2000s and have been working on them, 1 was wrecked and the other needed an engine so i'm making 1 good car from the 2, and that's taking up my open garage space where the rest of the toys are not hibernating. I did get a little free time last night and i finished my wiring harness. Hopefully i'll be done with the car by the end of the month and will have the boat back in the garage to carpet it, wire it, and get it ready to hit the water. Also need to finish my fiberglass work on the console and get a couple things over to line-x


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 10, 2013)

Haven't touched the boat in awhile. Bought a couple more cars and have been fixing them up and now that they are done and my garage is cleared i moved the boat back inside and started getting to work. 

Here are a couple pics




Also started fiberglassing the console so i can get it done and over to line-x for a spray. laid down the cloth to get the shape. i'll cut out the backside and lay mat tonight to stretgthen it.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 18, 2013)

Dropped the console and a few other things off at line-x the other day.

Started sanding down the aluminum last night in prep for glue and carpet.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 19, 2013)

new hand crank


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 20, 2013)

More sanding


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 21, 2013)

ONYX (same as line-x but with uv built in) for the bass boat.


----------



## chazrull (Jun 22, 2013)

Good job on the console. I have a question for you. The ONYX product i've seen is pretty rough textured, but looking at your console pics its looks fairly smooth. Are there different versions of this product?


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319750#p319750 said:


> chazrull » Yesterday, 13:26[/url]"]Good job on the console. I have a question for you. The ONYX product i've seen is pretty rough textured, but looking at your console pics its looks fairly smooth. Are there different versions of this product?


It's a little bumpy for grip but its smooth. I'm pretty sure there is only 1 version.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 23, 2013)

Started getting her together today.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 24, 2013)

Getting close. I'm going to run out of carpet (25' wasn't enough to do all the doors as well). I am ordering some more today and if it's anything like last time I should have it in just a few days. Hoping bassboatseats.com comes through again, I want to be on the water this weekend.

blue tape in the photos is just to remind me what side the doors latch on


----------



## martind12 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been watching these mods for a long time. I am doing my boat, and can't decide on the whether or not to put carpet in or not. Did you like the carpet before, why did you chose carpet again?


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 24, 2013)

carpet is definitely the way to go with a bass tracker. the way the boat is assembled is all aluminum riveted together and the carpet hides all the seams when installed. it also feels great on your feet .


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Country Dave (Jun 25, 2013)

_Tight work looks real good,
That’s a great hull rides great good platform to start with. _


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 25, 2013)

thanks! it's getting there. this hot weather has me wishing it was done months ago but i'm getting it done now and that's what matters. I am hoping to hit the water by sunday. fingers crossed.


----------



## Country Dave (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320115#p320115 said:


> hookedontronics » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]thanks! it's getting there. this hot weather has me wishing it was done months ago but i'm getting it done now and that's what matters. I am hoping to hit the water by sunday. fingers crossed.




_I’m right there with you on the hot weather,

It’s been slowing the progress of my build as well. I’m just going to work at a leisurely pace. As long as it’s done by the end of September beginning of October I’m ok with that. The fishing really starts to pick up big time starting about that time. :mrgreen: _


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## bigwave (Jun 26, 2013)

Man it is starting to come together nicely. I like the carpet.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 27, 2013)

More carpet





















I should have the front deck in tonight


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 27, 2013)

LEDs


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 30, 2013)

2 layers of marine grade 5/8" decking is now down.






Plug for the trolling motor. I made a quick bracket to hold it under the deck where the 8" round screw cap is located. I put an led light in there as well.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 30, 2013)

Carpet done, Foot pedal recess done


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 2, 2013)

Console is in















Switch panel





Drain for the pedal recess


----------



## TMax27 (Jul 3, 2013)

this is gonna look factory when you are done! What's your plan for the outside?


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321093#p321093 said:


> TMax27 » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]this is gonna look factory when you are done! What's your plan for the outside?



Keeping the outside the same just gonna hit it with a mothers powerball and mag polish and add a tinboats decal


----------



## TMax27 (Jul 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321095#p321095 said:


> hookedontronics » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321093#p321093 said:
> ...



Gonna look sharp!


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 6, 2013)

Switches all wired up, fish finder wired up(pretty much there for depth only)











Also got 2 new batteries today, fueled it up, and put the rod holders on the front deck. Home stretch now, just need to carpet the doors


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally got the boat out yesterday with my wife and pup. Still need to install the radio and carpet the doors but I was able to get some time on the water and run it yesterday and it felt great to see all my hard work pay off. We only got about 1-5 to 2 hours before it started downpouring and we put it back on the trailer, but it was still well worth it. Boat is back in the garage drying out now





















My pup hiding from the rain


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 25, 2013)

Have not done much to the boat lately. Been taking it out about every day with the doors uncarpeted but I did finish up the back half the other night. Just need to carpet the doors in the front now and add the radio and it's all done.


----------



## shaggs (Jul 25, 2013)

I like your work
The boat looks a treat,well done
Regards
Shaun


----------



## kbush (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow. Nice work. Boat looks great!


----------



## hookedontronics (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks! I am very pleased with how it came out and cannot wait for spring here in NY


----------



## Blind Squirrel (Mar 20, 2014)

I would love to ask you a few questions on how you did a few things and how much carpet did you order Im getting ready to do a similar project. If you pm me your number Ill call you if that would be ok. Thanks.


----------



## hookedontronics (Mar 26, 2014)

Blind Squirrel said:


> I would love to ask you a few questions on how you did a few things and how much carpet did you order Im getting ready to do a similar project. If you pm me your number Ill call you if that would be ok. Thanks.



I ordered my seats and carpet from bassboatseats.com and am very happy with them both. Used outdoor glue from home depot to lay it down and it's holding up great even caught in a few bad rainstorms. I have a 17' boat. I was told order 5 more feet than you need so I ordered 25' and I had to go back for another 5'. I used probably about 26' of total carpet. I'd say get 10' extra on top of how long your boat is.


----------



## hookedontronics (Mar 26, 2014)

Picked up this last week and got an aluminum mount for the trolling motor from basspro. Can't wait to use it this season.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 13, 2015)

Man that thing looks better then factory, clean work bud.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 14, 2015)

Awesome re-build!!! Looks better than new. Especially love the way your console turned out! Really nice job!


----------



## Decatur (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

